

Git-code-review: using Git and GitHub for daily code reviews - psionides
http://blog.lunarlogicpolska.com/2013/git-and-github-code-reviews/

======
jakub_g
Interesting one to be in sync with what's going on.

In my team we usually do on-demand code reviews via GH pull requests (though
we don't merge them with merge button, rather manually to have flat history),
I wrote a userscript to facilitate that in case the commit is lengthy [1].
Works with Firefox+Greasemonkey or Chrome+Tampermonkey.

[1] <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/153049>

~~~
psionides
We use feature branches and pull requests too for some features, but the
general consensus is that they're more trouble than they're worth, because
with any moderately complex branches you start getting conflicts after a few
days. So most of the time we try to do everything on the main branch
(develop).

Besides, even with feature branches I try to review things early instead of
waiting for a pull request sometime later and then commenting "oh no, it's all
wrong"...

